# Bearbeitungstool zum Beschleunigen von Video-Dateien (Bild + Ton) gesucht



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2012)

Ein Freund hat mir ein paar Filme im AVI-Format gegeben die ich für ihn bearbeiten soll.
Es sind die alten STAR WARS-Filme im alten Gewand, also nicht die gemasterten Versionen mit überarbeiteten Effekten. Er ist ein absoluter Purist in dieser Hinsicht, mag die DVD- und BR-Releases überhaupt nicht, und hat daher seine alten Kauf-VHS-Kasetten digitalisiert (mit einem dieser VHS-DVD-Kombigeräten). An sich ist damit alles in Ordung, und mit der wenig berauschenden Bildqualität (geht für meine Augen noch so eben in Ordnung) und "nur" Stereo-Ton kann er auch gut leben.

Es gibt nur ein Problem: Bild und Ton wirken ganz leicht verlangsamt. Man hört es an der Sprache und besonders an der Musik. Entweder lag es an den Bändern oder an der Übertragung von VHS auf DVD, ich weiss es nicht genau.

Wäre es nur der Ton, hätte ich keine Schwierigkeiten. Kann ich mit wenigen Handgriffen und Freeware-Tools ins richtige Tempo setzen. Auch Videos an sich sind kein Problem.

Aber: Ich habe noch nie gleichzeitig Bild und Ton eines einzigen Films beschleunigt oder beides getrennt bearbeitet und zusammengefügt. Und ich erahne jetzt schon die vielen Versuche, Video und Ton in gleicher Geschwindigkeit zu setzen, ohne dass sich Asynchronitäten sichtbar machen.

Kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem man eine Videodatei im Ganzen beschleunigen kann und mit entsprechender Korrektur speichern kann (ohne noch größere Verluste der Bildqualität, wenn möglich) ?


----------



## svd (15. Mai 2012)

"VirtualDub" soll ein guter Freeware Videoeditor sein. Weiß aber nicht, wie komfortabel die Bedienung ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Meinst Du jetzt verlangsamt im Sinne von "zu tiefe Töne", oder kommt der Ton nur zu spät im Vergleich zum Bild?

So oder so: ich selber habe magix video deluxe 17, da könnte man auch einen Zeitversatz festlegen, zB hab ich neulich Inglorious Basterds per DVB-T aufgenommen, und die Tonspur war um 2/10 Sekunden zu langsam. 

Vlt. gibt es ja eine andere abgespeckte Version oder eine Testversion, mit der das auch geht? 

Virtual Dub soll aber eine gute Freeware sein - wenn es damit auch geht mit dem Tonanpassen, dann nimm das.


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Im Notfall kann er auch mit dem VLC Media Player das Video einfach schneller oder langsamer abspielen lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2012)

Virtual Dub nutze ich bereits allgemein zum Videobearbeiten, aber wie gesagt:
Damit habe ich noch nie Audio und Video so verändert dass das Endergebnis zum einem schneller und vor allem synchron läuft.

Auf Herbs Frage:
Ton ist nicht zu tief und kommt auch nicht zu spät. Es ist so, dass der Film als Ganzes einen klitzekleinen Hauch zu langsam abgespielt wirkt. Die VLC-Player-Funktion kenne ich, mein Kollege möchte die Filme aber auf dem heimischen DVD-Player laufen lassen. Darum muss ich die Videodateien so verändert, dass die Filme im korrekten Tempo auf jedem haushaltsüblichen Gerät abgespielt wird.


----------



## svd (15. Mai 2012)

Hmm, eigentlich müsstest du das AVI bloß öffnen, die "Frame Rate" ändern und die Datei wieder abspeichern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich müsstest du das AVI bloß öffnen, die "Frame Rate" ändern und die Datei wieder abspeichern.


Das ändert aber auch nur das eigentliche Video. Der Ton aber behält die ursprüngliche Geschwindigkeit/Länge bei, was am Ende Asynchronität bedeutet. Und wie soll ich den Ton genau passend aufs Video abstimmen ? Man misst ja den Ton nicht in Frames/Second, so wie es beim Video gemacht wird. Darum ja die Schwierigkeit.


----------

